# Installing on an Artigo



## krilen (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi.

Have an old Artigo with the mainboard VIA EPIA Pico-ITX. I want to install Freebsd 8.1 on it an use it as a server.

The problem is that I can't install on it. I have attached an USB-DVDwriter on the Artigo and the boot process is no problem, the problem begins when I want to choose the source from where I want to install from. No CD/DVD found, network options it says "unable to create network device menu" and the installation reboots. No USB device found.

The eth0 is Via Rhine III (VT6106 according to VIA). I'am thinking it might be possible to edit the freebsd iso file and add the module for via (if_fet) and edit loader.conf and then install from it. But I can't find the right module, I have found a driver but I have to compile it om my freebsd (that I am trying to install):

--------------------------------------------------------
...
       2.2) After the kernel build completes, return to the driver file directory in step 1
            and type the following commands to build the driver module:
            (a) "cd fet"
            (b) "make"
            (c) "make install"

       2.3) Edit "/boot/loader.conf" file to add a line:
            if_fet_load="YES"
...
--------------------------------------------------------

Here is the driver and the information that I am writing about:
http://www.viaarena.com/Driver/FreeBSD_FE-4.zip

Can anyone help me with this. Or does anyone have any ideas how else to install freebsd on my artigo.

Thanks in advanced.

/Krister


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 13, 2010)

krilen said:
			
		

> The eth0 is Via Rhine III (VT6106 according to VIA). I'am thinking it might be possible to edit the freebsd iso file and add the module for via (if_fet) and edit loader.conf and then install from it.



The vr(4) driver is already in the FreeBSD 8 GENERIC kernel, but it's hard to tell if it supports the 6106.  If you choose to install from the network, does the installer let you set up the vr0 interface?


----------



## krilen (Aug 13, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> The vr(4) driver is already in the FreeBSD 8 GENERIC kernel, but it's hard to tell if it supports the 6106.  If you choose to install from the network, does the installer let you set up the vr0 interface?



No, right after I have choose a network option like FTP or HTTP as source, "unable to create network device menu" comes up, and when I press any key the installation reboots.

/K


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 13, 2010)

A couple of thoughts on the USB CD.  First, try turning off "Legacy USB emulation" in the BIOS, if present.

Second, after the installer is booted, you might be able to get the CD detected by disconnecting and reconnecting the USB cable.

A USB Ethernet adapter is another option--if you have one.


----------



## krilen (Aug 13, 2010)

Didn't work tried a couple of diffrent ways. Looks like I will spend the weekend trying to fix this problem.

Does anyone have any other way of installing?

/K


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 13, 2010)

You could move the hard drive to another system, do the install, then put it back.


----------



## krilen (Aug 13, 2010)

I know that is one way of doing it. That is the last thing I wil do, I have the entire weekend of figuring this out.

All ideas are welcome, bring it on 

/K


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 13, 2010)

A USB memory stick might work, especially with kern.cam.boot_delay=10000 in /boot/loader.conf.

The fet driver doesn't compile here, it's a twisty maze of ifdefs, all alike.

Could the net interface be disabled in the BIOS?


----------



## krilen (Aug 14, 2010)

Have been able to install Freebsd 8.1 on my artigo now. I don't have network yet but I am working on it. 

I don't know how I solved the installation problem. Did a couple of changes in BIOS and changed the position of my Keyboard and DVD writer between the diffrent USB ports. And somehow now the CD is present.

/Krister


----------

